# Previewing 5D MkIV raw files in Windows 10



## kiwiengr (Oct 6, 2016)

Apologies if this has been asked and sorted elsewhere, but how does one get thumbnails and previews for the 5D MkIV raw files when using Windows 10.

TIA

JS


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi kiwiengr. 
Yes it has been covered for most cameras as they have been released, Windows doesn't natively support new raw files, it hasn't supported lots of cameras as the raw codec was way out of date. Apparently there isn't a codec pack for win10. There are lots of alternatives at a price, however my 7DII which previously was not giving me previews / thumbnails now is, but only on my laptop. The only thing I have done was tried Lightroom, although I have uninstalled it I still have thumbs. 
Of course Windows 10 now forces updates on us so it may be that there has been an update that fixes the thumbs, if so I want it on my desktop. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kiwiengr said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and sorted elsewhere, but how does one get thumbnails and previews for the 5D MkIV raw files when using Windows 10.
> 
> TIA
> 
> JS


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 7, 2016)

I use the codec pack from fastpictureviewer

http://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/

Its 9.99 per computer and updates have been free for years. Supports everything. Well worth the 10 bucks.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Oct 7, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> I use the codec pack from fastpictureviewer
> 
> http://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/
> 
> Its 9.99 per computer and updates have been free for years. Supports everything. Well worth the 10 bucks.



I should add that they have a trial version as well so you can see if it works for you. I noticed their site only shows the 5d mark iii but in the past it has worked with new versions for me. The 2015 release loaded my 1dx mark ii raw files without a problem.


----------



## kiwiengr (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks EWP.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I use the codec pack from fastpictureviewer
> ...



That's because its not showing you the raw file, but using the jpeg image contained in the cr2 package. I'm not sure any of the viewers show the raw file.


----------



## kiwiengr (Oct 7, 2016)

I think I have found a work around....

I shoot in RAW + JPG, but I don't keep the JPG long term. So short term I don't have an issue with previewing what RAWs I want to select for processing via C1....

However, I also archive a DNG version of the RAW. The DNG has an embedded JPG for the preview.


----------

